# Sloooooow Computer



## white feather (Nov 18, 2004)

I was out of town for 2 weeks came home and went to check my e/mails, took me 11/2 hours to check 2 e/mails, my computer is real sloooow for some reason, nobody was useing it while i was gone, i have 2 virus software running so i dont think it is a virus, cleaned out and run maintence, didnt do anything to speed it up, everything i try doesnt help, did hear a comercial running on my speakers while i was checking my e/mail, that has never happened before, thinking i might have a add ware problem, anyone have any ideas what i can do to get it fixed, short of taking it to the shop, thanks for any help, WF~

PS it keeps locking up on me too, i have to close the window and start all over again, HELP!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

What version operating system do you use, and how much memory do you have?


----------



## white feather (Nov 18, 2004)

I have windows XP2000 and have about 79% memory

I tried to do a search with yahoo a few minutes ago and it took me to another search engine that didnt work very well, think maybe i have a add aware problem but dont know what to do about it, also had a small window that opened on my screen and covered up what i was viewing, i couldnt make it go away, finally closed the window and opened up another window, it hasent came back so far, WF~


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

How many megabytes of memory?


----------



## white feather (Nov 18, 2004)

58.94 GB's free space


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

white feather said:


> 58.94 GB's free space


That would be free hard drive space, not total memory.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You might just reload it. Sometimes that gets rid of things that slow down computers. And also check your startup. If you turn off a lot of crap you don't need, it will run faster.


----------



## white feather (Nov 18, 2004)

71.12 total capicity, i have everything turned off im not useing, it not that i have a lot running or have downloaded a lot to it, 2 weeks ago it was running just fine, i use it to check mail and have yahoo IM and printer software on it thats all.


----------



## white feather (Nov 18, 2004)

It is getting slower, with this window open to reply here if i open another window it takes forever to just load up, just dont understand why its so slow overnight.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

white feather said:


> I have windows XP2000


Which is it, XP or 2000? 
Get rid of one of your virus programs - they very possibly could be in conflict.

What email program do you use? and how big (in mb) were the 2 emails.

Reboot it then tell us how much RAM you have.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

white feather said:


> and have about 79% memory


and what does that mean? where did you get that number from?

What two virus programs do you have?

Have you updated one of your anti-virus programs and then done a full scan of your computer with it?


----------



## white feather (Nov 18, 2004)

Its fixed now, i somehow had got a malware virus on it, did a revert to it and its running just fine now, thanks for the help, WF~


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

...and this is how you got your malware:



white feather said:


> i have 2 virus software running so i dont think it is a virus,


1 anti virus + 1 anti virus = two calls to scan each file, they fight, nothing actually gets scanned, but it could look like it.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

There is a program, a free down load called [ame="http://download.cnet.com/CCleaner/3000-18512_4-10315544.html"]CC Cleaner[/ame].
Beloved has me run it every few days.
Since then no issues on my pc.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> ...and this is how you got your malware:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 anti virus + 1 anti virus = two calls to scan each file, they fight, nothing actually gets scanned, but it could look like it.


Yes I agree 100% please take one off, your computer will thank you for it.


----------

